# creative soundblaster Z probleme



## Schlitzer1971 (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

fast nach jedem Neustart kann ich keinen Ton hören. Wenn ich dann die Wiedergabegeräte anzeigen lasse ist dort die Soundblaster Z als Standardgerät ausgewählt. Wenn ich die Soundblaster Systemsteuerung öffne kommt die Meldung:
Das Audiogerät ist nicht vorhanden und die Software bietet mir im Dropdown Menü meine Karte zur Auswahl an. Wenn ich diese auswähle muss ich wieder alles einstellen und dann funktioniert es. Ab und zu wird mir im Gerätemanager auch die Soundblaster mit einer 2 davor angezeigt. Treiber sind die neuesten drauf und ich habe auch schon alles was mit Creative zu tun hatte deinstalliert. Dann geht es einen Tag und dann wieder das selbe. Das nervt tierisch, vor allem wenn man anfängt zu zocken und keinen Ton hat.

Ich habe ein paar Grafiken angehängt, vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp.

ich glaube mal gesehen zu haben, dass Windows einen eigenen Soundtreiber installiert hat, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (13. Februar 2014)

ich habe mal geschaut und dieses Update gefunden. Sollte ich das vielleicht mal deinstallieren ?


----------



## Bärenmarke (13. Februar 2014)

Deinstallier doch bitte mal deinen Onboardsound, so wie ich das sehe hast du ihn wohl installiert und das ist eine Mögliche Konfliktquelle.

Hast du die Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD installiert?

Ich hab das so gemacht und danach ein Autoupdate gefahren über das Creative Tool und es läuft perfekt.

Ich würde daher so vorgehen:

Komplett alle Soundtreiber deinstallieren, Rechner neustarten und die Treiber CD von Creative einwerfen, danach dann das Autoupdate fahren oder alternativ suchst du auf ihrer Homepage die richtigen Treiber.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## WarPilot (13. Februar 2014)

Hatte das gleiche Problem, hab es nicht zum laufen bekommen. Hab das ding eingepackt und wieder zurück geschickt.

Edit: Onboard wurde deinstalliert und die treiber komplett frisch aufgespielt.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (13. Februar 2014)

so nach erneutem Systemsart habe ich jetzt die 2 vor der Soundkarte. Der Onboardsound ist im BIOS deaktiviert. Im Gerätemanager ist nur die Grafikkarte als Wiedergabegerät aufgeführt. Oder nicht ?


----------



## Bärenmarke (13. Februar 2014)

Also bei mir sieht das folgerndermaßen aus:



Was ist denn dieses Cam Chat HD?


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (13. Februar 2014)

das ist die Webcam von Logitech... ich habe jetzt mal alles außer der Creative Z deaktiviert und jetzt funktioniert es. Ich glaube die GraKa funkt immer dazwischen


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Februar 2014)

Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> das ist die Webcam von Logitech... ich habe jetzt mal alles außer der Creative Z deaktiviert und jetzt funktioniert es. Ich glaube die GraKa funkt immer dazwischen


 
Naja, Creatives Treiber sind halt so schlecht, dass es relativ oft zum Treiberkomplikationen kommt. Leider.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Februar 2014)

Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> das ist die Webcam von Logitech... ich habe jetzt mal alles außer der Creative Z deaktiviert und jetzt funktioniert es. Ich glaube die GraKa funkt immer dazwischen


 
Das kann gut sein, funktioniert es denn, wenn du nur die Graka deaktiviert hast? Ansich brauchst du das ja nicht, hast ja ne gute Soundkarte




Jeanboy schrieb:


> Naja, Creatives Treiber sind halt so schlecht, dass es relativ oft zum Treiberkomplikationen kommt. Leider.



Dem kann ich mich nicht anschließen, ich hatte da bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit. Finde da die Asus Treiber schlimmer, bin diese Woche von einer Xonar D2X auf die Soundblaster ZxR umgestiegen und das sind Welten! Auch der Treiber ist echt übersichtlich und gelungen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Februar 2014)

Hattest du denn mit dem Asus Treiber jemals Probleme oder liegt es nur am Erscheinungsbild?

Dass dir der überladene Creative Treiber besser gefällt...  Wers mag.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (14. Februar 2014)

heute wieder das gleiche Problem.. die Deaktivierung hat nichts gebracht.. ich kann ja mal meine alte xfi extreme gamer testen, vielleicht liegt es ja an der Karte und diese wird vielleicht nicht immer gleich erkannt oder sonstiges


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Februar 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Hattest du denn mit dem Asus Treiber jemals Probleme oder liegt es nur am Erscheinungsbild?
> 
> Dass dir der überladene Creative Treiber besser gefällt...  Wers mag.



Ich hatte auch mal Probleme mit dem Treiber, aber das ist schon ne Weile her, was damals genau nicht ging, kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen.
Aber wo der Creative Treiber überladener sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel, der Asus Treiber ist dermaßen überladen... Und bis man es mal so hat wie man gerne möchte dauert es doch recht lange. 
Was die Soundqualität betrifft, war ich aufjedenfall nicht so begeistert wie ich es jetzt mit der Creative bin  Wobei man von einer 220€ Karte auch einiges erwarten darf.

@ Te
Kannst du nochmal nen Screen hochladen, wie es jetzt in deinem Gerätemanger aussieht? Ich glaube da besteht einfach ein Zuordnungsfehler...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (14. Februar 2014)

hier der Screen


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Februar 2014)

Was hast du denn bei den Soundeinstellungen und bei dem Creativetreiber für Einstellungen?


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (14. Februar 2014)

ich habe jetzt mal den Haken raus genommen.. vielleicht hilft das ja

welche Einstellungen meinst du genau ?


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Februar 2014)

Es ist aufjedenfall mal richtig zugeordnet. Kannst du den AMD Device in diesen Einstellungen noch deaktivieren?

Ich meinte noch die Einstellungen im Creative Treiber

Bzw. aus welcher Region kommst du denn? Vielleicht kann man sich das Problem ja mal Vor-Ort anschaun, so ist das manchmal etwas tricky


----------



## infantri (14. Februar 2014)

Das liegt an der SSD das der Treiber einfach nicht richtig geladen wird, und somit die Ausgänge durcheinander wirft, es hilft wenn man die karte aus dem Geräte manage deinstalliert und neu startet, oder man setzt unter Verwaltung die Priorität des Treibers auf hoch dann wird der Treiber bevorzugt, das geht auch zumindest haut es bei mir jetzt so schon eine weile hin.

MFG


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (15. Februar 2014)

ich habe versuchsweise meine alte xfi eingebaut und ein ähnliches Problem gehabt. Jetzt habe ich die Z wieder eingebaut und im GM das AMD Audio High Definition Device deaktiviert. Beim hochfahren kommt jetzt ständig  das Signal, das bei erkannter neuer Hardware kommt und die Z wird ordentlich geladen. Nicht die Lösung die ich wollte aber funktioniert erst einmal.


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Februar 2014)

Da fällt mir was ein 

Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild von deinem Gerätemanager von den Einstellungen: IDE ATA/Atapi Controller und von den Laufwerken posten.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo, all zu viel steht da aber nicht


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Februar 2014)

Ok dann fällt mein Gedanke als Fehlerursache aus. Bei mir war es z.b. so, dass Windoof der Meinung war der Windows SATA Controller Treiber wäre ja besser geeignet... und deswegen leif mein System nicht rund, bis ich das auf den AMD Treiber geändert habe...

Wie sieht es mittlerweile bei dir aus, beim hochfahren immernoch die selbe Prozedur?


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (16. Februar 2014)

ich habe seit der gestrigen Änderung keine Probleme mehr. Ich denke, dass die GraKa da irgend etwas mit zu tun hat... das System hat nur noch die Z zur Auswahl und nimmt sie dann auch beim starten. Eigenartig...


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. Februar 2014)

Ich schätze auch mal, dass es an der Graka mit liegt. Ich hab ja ein ähnliches System wie du, nur eine GTX 670 und ich hab keinerlei Probleme.

Aber, wenn es soweit geht, ists ja gut


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (17. Februar 2014)

nein leider hatte ich heute wieder das gleiche Problem. Wenn der onboardsound nicht so schlecht wäre, würde ich die Karte ausbauen und hätte Ruhe.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Februar 2014)

Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> nein leider hatte ich heute wieder das gleiche Problem. Wenn der onboardsound nicht so schlecht wäre, würde ich die Karte ausbauen und hätte Ruhe.


 
Kauf dir doch einfach eine andere?


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (18. Februar 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einfach eine andere?



ich bin auch am überlegen, muss mich vorher aber noch informieren. Wahrscheinlich wird es eine asus xonar werden. Ich habe im Systemstart jetzt das Soundblaster Control Panel deaktiviert. Jetzt läuft die Karte über die Windows Einstellungen ohne Probleme. Hier muss es doch eine Einstellung geben, die Windows sagt, dass hier nur die Creative Software zu nutzen ist. Der Sound hört sich jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht an, zumindest besser als der onboardsound. 
Nur kann man natürlich nicht alle Einstellungen vornehmen die man gerne hätte. Ich werde weiter suchen....


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (21. Februar 2014)

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen in den Audiowiedergabegeräten folgende Einstellung gesetzt und seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Nach jedem Neustart hat die Creative Anwendung alle Einstellungen und alles funktioniert. Warum auch immer...


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Februar 2014)

Was hast du geändert? Das Format oder die Häkchen unten?


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (22. Februar 2014)

das Format stand vorher auf 24 bit 44100 hz


----------



## PCGH_Phil (22. Februar 2014)

Windows Sound-****-Up was für eine Überraschung


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (22. Februar 2014)

ich bin auch nur durch Zufall darauf gestoßen. Ich wollte einfache die SK ohne Creative Controlpanel laufen lassen was auch ging. Nur hielt ich es für besser das Format umzustellen. Als ich das Controlpanel wieder im Systemstart aktiviert habe war alles gut.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (22. Februar 2014)

Wie schon (woanders) gesagt: Es ist beinahe unglaublich, wie oft der Kram Stress macht 

Knacken, Knirschen, Zirpen oder Rauschen - Soundkarte defekt? -> Wahrscheinlich nicht. Einfach eine anscheinend zufällig vom Windows-Gott ausgewürfelte Qualitäts-Einstellung vornehmen und es passt (und ich hoffe, ihr habt fleißig gebetet, damit die Einstellung eher Richtung Studioqualität denn Telefonqualität tendiert). 

Ich wünsche mir so sehr einen WASAPI-Treiber...


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (24. Februar 2014)

tja die Freude war nur von kurzer Dauer.... heute morgen wieder der gleiche Fehler obwohl die Einstellungen nicht verändert wurden und ich sogar noch ein Backup vom Dezember 2013 aufgespielt habe. Ich habe jetzt voreilig die Z deinstalliert und meine x-eingebaut und installiert. Ich habe jetzt im CCC in den  Audioeinstellungen  zusätzlich noch die x-fi als Standardkarte aktiviert. Dies musste ich bis jetzt noch nie machen... mal sehen ob es hilft


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (27. Februar 2014)

so heute ist die neue asus xonar dx gekommen... ich hoffe das jetzt alle Probleme der Vergangenheit angehören


----------



## YulawCN (7. April 2014)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, dass der Treiber kein Produkt finden konnte. Zweimal ist mir die SB-Systemsteuerung funktionslos gewesen. Passiert ist mir das nachdem ich ein Nvidia Update gemacht habe. Denke nicht dass das ein Zufall ist.
Hab die Soundkarte ausgebaut, PC gestartet alle Audio-Treiber entfernt. Soundkarte wieder eingebaut und der Treiber hat das Teil wieder erkannt. Creative-Treiber/support waren und sind leider fürn Arsch.


----------



## BigT72 (28. Dezember 2014)

infantri schrieb:


> Das liegt an der SSD das der Treiber einfach nicht richtig geladen wird, und somit die Ausgänge durcheinander wirft, es hilft wenn man die karte aus dem Geräte manage deinstalliert und neu startet, oder man setzt unter Verwaltung die Priorität des Treibers auf hoch dann wird der Treiber bevorzugt, das geht auch zumindest haut es bei mir jetzt so schon eine weile hin.
> 
> MFG




kannst du mir sagen wie ich das unter Windows 8.1 machen kann , oder besser wo finde ich das mit der Prioritätsverwaltung ?


----------



## Chrizy83 (16. Dezember 2017)

Habe es gelöst bei mir. Sound auf 44100Hz(Studioqualli) stellen und der Fehler ist weg


----------



## AYAlf (27. Dezember 2017)

YulawCN schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, dass der Treiber kein Produkt finden konnte. Zweimal ist mir die SB-Systemsteuerung funktionslos gewesen. Passiert ist mir das nachdem ich ein Nvidia Update gemacht habe. Denke nicht dass das ein Zufall ist.


nVidia zerschießt IMMER die Soundeinstellungen nach Updates. Its not a BUG its a FEATURE!


----------

